# Forum > News > Community Chat > Anime >  What series you're looking forward to the most in 2015?

## HI5

As tittle says - personally can't wait for second season of Fate Stay Night: Unlimited Blade Works (by ufotable), anyone else waiting for it too? :x

----------


## [Soul Eater]

That and Digimon, all aboard the hype train fellows. Other than that nothing because I assume the majority is going to be lots of fanservice series anyways or mediocre/bad plot writing shows. Though I hope they will prove me wrong, else I only have 2 things to follow.

----------


## HI5

Digimon gonna had solid plot tho? xd

Ah and ofc forgot to mention Fate Stay Night: Heaven's Feel Movie/Movie's. 
Hopefully they won't squeeze that into one movie, would be as bad as UBW by studio deen, no matter how good ufotable is... xd

----------


## kamil234

Highschool DxD Born  :Smile: 
Trinity Seven (if they make season 2) 

Already watching: 
Shinmai mao no Testament
Isuca

----------

